# My plan for for new surge



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

Drive into surge zone, get extra on next trip
Turn airplane mode on while leaving surge
Hope uber loses money on next trip


----------



## MasterKNinja (Jan 10, 2016)

Good plan in theory. In practice, Ubers servers ping you periodically to determine you’re availability & to update your location. If you’re unavailable for a period of time, the system logs you off. Used to be about 10 min. but I haven’t messed with it in a long time, so am not sure if it still is. Easy enough to figure out through trial & error.


----------

